
Statement on Cybersecurity: Someone may have profited from SEC database hack - runesoerensen
https://www.sec.gov/news/public-statement/statement-clayton-2017-09-20
======
runesoerensen
_" Notwithstanding our efforts to protect our systems and manage cybersecurity
risk, in certain cases cyber threat actors have managed to access or misuse
our systems. In August 2017, the Commission learned that an incident
previously detected in 2016 may have provided the basis for illicit gain
through trading. Specifically, a software vulnerability in the test filing
component of our EDGAR system, which was patched promptly after discovery, was
exploited and resulted in access to nonpublic information."_

